# Who's Got Talent?



## Badlandsbuzz (Jul 21, 2010)

I am trying to find out whether it is even possible to reproduce some trim, from a china cabinet that I am restoring / refinishing. 

I have attached a picture of the trim. It is of oak (white?). For size reference it is setting on 1/4 graph paper. It is fully round. I am in need of at least 24" of it. Even a couple 12'" pieces would work. 

Is it possible? Is anyone interested in replicating it for a fee? I would send the pictured sample piece to work from. 

Let me know. 

Thanks
Jim Naylor


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jim check your other post for a link for this trim design.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Badlandsbuzz said:


> I am trying to find out whether it is even possible to reproduce some trim, from a china cabinet that I am restoring / refinishing.
> 
> I have attached a picture of the trim. It is of oak (white?). For size reference it is setting on 1/4 graph paper. It is fully round. I am in need of at least 24" of it. Even a couple 12'" pieces would work.
> 
> ...


Jim you should track down your local turning club, I cannot see any reason why it could not be made on a wood lathe by hand, to make it as a 13/14nch long turning and then split the turning down the center to get two of them could be done and your local turning club should have someone who could do it, a blank that small in diameter would need to have a steady device to hold it straight, it may also be easier to make it as 4inch sections and then end join them as you attached them to your repaired china cabinet as I doubt that the end joins would be seen if they were at the point where the small round meets the large one. NGM


----------



## mammoth millwork (Sep 8, 2010)

Jim: If you want to send that piece to me I'll turn it free of charge. This is only my second post but i have 55years as a commercial cabinetmaker. You can contact me by clicking on my name and selecting send Private Message. I live in AR. Now but use to live close to the badlands.


----------

